# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي تنويهات : حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله

## mohamed73

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   هذه رسالة ، وحملة في توعية المسلمين بحرمانية الاحتفال   بالمولد النبي باعتباره بدعة من البدع ، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة وكل   ضلالة في النار ، وكما قال الحبيب : من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد .  أرجوا المساهمة في نشر الحملة ، وتم ارفاق بنر لها وعرض فلاش وعرض بوربوينت ، ومصادر جميع هذه المواد .    رسالة " حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي " الشيخ الإمام عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز رحمه الله  الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اهتدى بهداه .  أما بعد :  فقد تكرر السؤال من   كثير عن حكم الاحتفال بمولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والقيام له في   أثناء ذلك ، وإلقاء السلام عليه ، وغير ذلك مما يفعل في الموالد .  والجواب أن يقال :  لا يجوز الاحتفال   بمولد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا غيره ؛ لأن ذلك من البدع المحدثة في   الدين ؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفعله ، ولا خلفاؤه الراشدون ،   ولا غيرهم من الصحابة ـ رضوان الله على الجميع ـ ولا التابعون لهم بإحسان   في القرون المفضلة ، وهم أعلم الناس بالسنة ، وأكمل حباً لرسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم ومتابعة لشرعه ممن بعدهم .  وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما   ليس منه فهو رد " ، أي : مردود عليه ، وقال في حديث آخر : " عليكم بسنتي   وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي ، تمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ   ، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ، فإن كل محدثة بدعة ، وكل بدعة ضلالة " .  ففي هذين الحديثين تحذير شديد من إحداث البدع والعمل بها .  وقد قال الله سبحانه في كتابه المبين : ( ومآ ءاتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما   نهاكم عنه فانتهوا ) ( سورة الحشر : 7 ) ، وقال عز وجل : ( فليحذر الذين   يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم ) ( سورة النور : 63 )   ، وقال سبحانه : ( لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجوا  الله  واليوم الآخر وذكر الله كثيراً ) ( سورة الأحزاب : 21 ) ، وقال تعالى  : (  والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان رضي  الله  عنهم ورضوا عنه وأعد لهم جنات تجري تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبداً  ذلك  الفوز العظيم ) ( سورة التوبة : 100 ) ، وقال تعالى : ( اليوم أكملت  لكم  دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام ديناً ) ( سورة المائدة :  3 ) .  والآيات في هذا المعنى كثيرة .  وإحداث مثل هذه الموالد يفهم منه : أن الله سبحانه لم يكمل الدين لهذه   الأمة ، وأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يبلغ ما ينبغي للأمة أن تعمل به ،   حتى جاء هؤلاء المتأخرون فأحدثوا في شرع الله ما لم يأذن به ، زاعمين :  أن  ذلك مما يقربهم إلى الله ، وهذا بلا شك فيه خطر عظيم ، واعتراض على  الله  سبحانه ، وعلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والله سبحانه قد أكمل  لعباده  الدين ، وأتم عليهم النعمة .  والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد بلغ البلاغ المبين ، ولم يترك طريقاً يوصل   إلى الجنة ويباعد من النار إلا بينه للأمة ، كما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح ، عن   عبدالله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "   ما بعث الله من نبي إلا كان حقاً عليه أن يدل أمته على خير ما يعلمه لهم ،   وينذرهم شر ما يعلمه لهم " رواه مسلم في صحيحه .  ومعلوم أن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أفضل الأنبياء وخاتمهم ، وأكملهم   بلاغاً ونصحاً ، فلو كان الاحتفال بالموالد من الدين الذي يرضاه الله   سبحانه لبيَّنه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للأمة ، أو فعله في حياته ، أو   فعله أصحابه رضي الله عنهم ، فلما لم يقع شيء من ذلك علم أنه ليس من   الإسلام في شيء ، بل هو من المحدثات التي حذر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم   منها أمته ، كما تقدم ذكر ذلك في الحديثين السابقين .وقد جاء في معناهما   أحاديث أُُخر ، مثل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في خطبة الجمعة : " أما بعد :   فإن خير الحديث كتاب الله ، وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وشر   الأمور محدثاتها ، وكل بدعة ضلالة " رواه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه .  والآيات والأحاديث في هذا الباب كثيرة .   وقد صرح جماعة من العلماء بإنكار الموالد والتحذير منها ؛ عملاً بالأدلة المذكورة وغيرها .  وخالف بعض المتأخرين فأجازها إذا لم تشتمل على شيء من المنكرات ؛ كالغلو في   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكاختلاط النساء بالرجال ، واستعمال آلات   الملاهي ، وغير ذلك مما ينكره الشرع المطهر ، وظنوا أنها من البدع الحسنة  .  والقاعدة الشرعية : رد ما تنازع فيه الناس إلى كتاب الله ، وسنة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .  كما قال الله عز وجل : ( يآأيها الذين ءامنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول   وأولي الأمر منكم فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله والرسول إن كنتم   تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ذلك خير وأحسن تأويلاً ) ( سورة النساء : 59 ) ،   وقال تعالى : ( وما اختلفتم فيه من شيء فحكمه إلى الله ) ( سورة الشورى :   10 ) .  وقد رددنا هذه المسألة ـ وهي الاحتفال بالموالد ـ إلى كتاب الله سبحانه ،   فوجدنا يأمرنا باتباع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما جاء به ويحذرنا عما   نهى عنه ، ويخبرنا بأن الله سبحانه قد أكمل لهذه الأمة دينها ، وليس هذا   الاحتفال مما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فيكون ليس من الدين الذي   أكمله الله لنا وأمرنا باتباع الرسول فيه ، وقد رددنا ذلك ـ أيضاً ـ إلى   سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم نجد فيها أنه فعله ، ولا أمر به ولا   فعله أصحابه رضي الله عنهم ، فعلمنا بذلك أنه ليس من الدين ، بل هو من   البدع المحدثة ، ومن التشبه بأهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى في أعيادهم .  وبذلك يتضح لكل من له أدنى بصيرة ورغبة في الحق وإنصاف في طلبه أن الاحتفال   بالموالد ليس من دين الإسلام ، بل هو من البدع المحدثات التي أمر الله   سبحانه ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بتركها والحذر منها .  ولا ينبغي للعاقل أن يغتر بكثرة من يفعله من الناس في سائر الأقطار ، فإن   الحق لا يعرف بكثرة الفاعلين ، وإنما يعرف بالأدلة الشرعية ، كما قال تعالى   عن اليهود والنصارى : ( وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هوداً أو نصارى   تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين ) ( سورة البقرة : 111 ) ،   وقال تعالى : ( وإن تطع أكثر من في الأرض يضلوك عن سبيل الله ) ( سورة   الأنعام : 116 ) .  ثم إن غالب هذه الاحتفالات بالموالد مع كونها بدعة لا تخلو من اشتمالها على   منكرات أخرى ؛ كاختلاط النساء بالرجال ، واستعمال الأغاني والمعازف ،  وشرب  المسكرات والمخدرات ، وغير ذلك من الشرور ، وقد يقع فيها ما هو أعظم  من  ذلك وهو الشرك الأكبر ، وذلك بالغلو في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  أو  غيره من الأولياء ، ودعائه والاستغاثة به وطلبه المدد ، واعتقاد أنه  يعلم  الغيب ، ونحو ذلك من الأمور الكفرية التي يتعاطاها الكثير من الناس  حين  احتفالهم بمولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيره ممن يسمونهم بالأولياء  .  وقد صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " إياكم والغلو في الدين   ، فإنما أهلك من كان قبلكم الغلو في الدين " ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :  "  لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى عيسى ابن مريم إنما أنا عبده ، فقولوا :  عبد  الله ورسوله " أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه من حديث عمر رضي الله عنه .  ومن العجائب والغرائب : أن الكثير من الناس ينشط ويجتهد ي حضور هذه   الاحتفالات المبتدعة ، ويدافع عنها ، ويتخلف عما أوجب الله عليه من حضور   الجمع والجماعات ، ولا يرفع بذلك رأساً ، ولا يرى أنه أتي منكراً عظيماً ،   ولا شك أن ذلك من ضعف الإيمان وقلة البصيرة ، وكثرة ما ران على القلوب من   صنوف الذنوب والمعاصي ، نسأل الله العافية لنا ولسائر المسلمين .  ومن ذلك : أن بعضهم يظن أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحضر المولد ؛   ولهذا يقومون له محيين ومرحبين ، وهذا من أعظم الباطل وأقبح الجهل ، فإن   الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يخرج من قبره قبل يوم القيامة ، ولا يتصل   بأحد من الناس ، ولا يحضر اجتماعاتهم ، بل هو مقيم في قبره إلى يوم القيامة   ، وروحه في أعلى عليين عند ربه في دار الكرامة ، كما قال الله تعالى في   سورة المؤمنون ( 15 ـ 16 ) : ( ثم إنكم بعد ذلك لميتون * ثم إنكم يوم   القيامة تبعثون ) .  وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أنا أول من ينشق عنه القبر يوم القيامة ،   وأنا أول شافع ، وأول مُشَفَّعٍ " عليه من ربه أفضل الصلاة والسلام .  فهذه الآية الكريمة والحديث الشريف وما جاء في معناهما من الآيات والأحاديث   ، كلها تدل على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيره من الأموات إنما  يخرجون  من قبورهم يوم القيامة ، وهذا أمر مجمع عليه بين علماء المسلمين  ليس فيه  نزاع بينهم ، فينبغي لكل مسلم التنبه لهذه الأمور ، والحذر مما  أحدثه  الجهال وأشباههم من البدع والخرافات التي ما أنزل الله بها من سطان .  والله  المستعان وعليه التكلان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا به .  أما الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهي من أفضل القربات ،   ومن الأعمال الصالحات ، كما قال تعالى : ( إن الله وملائكته يصلون على   النبي يآ أيها الذين ءامنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليماً ) ( سورة الأحزاب :   56 ) .  وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صلى عليَّ واحدة صلى الله عليه بها   عشراً " ، وهي مشروعة في جميع الأوقات ، ومتأكدة في آخر كل صلاة ، بل واجبة   عند جمع من أهل العلم في التشهد الأخير من كل صلاة ، وسنة مؤكدة في مواضع   كثيرة ، منها بعد الأذان ، وعند ذكره عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وفي يوم  الجمعة  وليلتها ، كما دلت على ذلك أحاديث كثيرة .  والله المسؤول أن يوفقنا وسائر المسلمين للفقه في دينه والثبات عليه ، وأن   يمن على الجميع بلزوم السنة والحذر من البدعة ، إنه جواد كريم .   وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد ، وآله وصحبه  .    ملاحظة مهمة :  

> آختصر الحكم بـ *لا يجوز* - لمن لا يريد قراءة الموضوع كاملاً..

  فلاش حول الموضوع : من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الفتوى من موقع الشيخ : من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  عرض بوربوينت حول الموضوع : من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  بنر للموضوع : من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  المزيد والمصدر : من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
منقول للفائدة 
السلام عليكم

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك أخى محمد على التنويه المهم
شكرا 
+
+
+

----------


## seffari

.بارك الله فيك

----------


## amjed5

جزاك الله خيراً اخي محمد عليه التنبيه   
بارك الله فيك

----------


## amer

بارك الله فيك

----------


## khaledrepa

بارك الله فيك اخى محمد
وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك.
فانت بهذا تقضى على بدعة
جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى
اخى محمد 
موضوع مثبت للافادء

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك أخى محمد

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

بارك الله فيك

----------


## yassin55

بارك الله فيك اخى محمد

----------


## امير الصمت

بارك الله فيك اخى محمد

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك أخى محمد

----------


## zinnor79

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## ighdriss

بارك الله فيك أخى محمد على التنويه المهم
شكرا

----------


## abo_amjed1986

أحسن الله اليك أخي محمد وجزاك الله خيرا على تنبيه

----------

